# طريقة ازالة الخدوش من السى دى المخدوش لكى تعمل كالسابق



## mickol (14 يونيو 2009)

*اخذت هذة الطريقة من كتاب للكاتب ديفيد ستون والفرد بور يعني طريقة مضمونة 100%
اولاً :
ضع السيدي على ارض منبسطة لينة (سجادة)
ثانياً :
افرك سطح السيدي بمعجون اسنان (مثلا كلوز اب بالنعناع ) بواسطة فوطة ناعمة
ثالثاً :
إغسله بالماء، لكن اذا كانت الخدوش قوية ، افرك الخدوش بالمحاية (ممحاة) (استيكة)
رابعا :
افركه بالمجعون
خامساً :
جفف السيدي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا ميكو على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة
الله يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (25 يونيو 2009)

مرسي 
تنفع بردة وقت اللزوم


----------



## noraa (27 يونيو 2009)

معلومة حلوة بجد  بس يارب  تنفع  شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ليكو ياعساسيل


----------



## b2bo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الطريقه و نتمني المزيد*


----------



## new_one (25 سبتمبر 2009)

طريقة هايله بجد شكرا لتعبك


----------



## toto_nono416 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر  حبيبى


----------

